# Rabbit With Painfully Long Nails



## Boz (Aug 4, 2009)

This is what happens when no one clips your nails. 











Dewclaw curving in.





Nails twisting.





You can see how far back the quick was.





This back nail had done a complete 180 and at the tip of the nail the bottom was twisted up.





Two broken nails on one back foot.






I have seen long nails, but not this bad. On his two back feet, 5 of the 8 nails were _broken off_ and red. This poor bunny had suffered painful nail breaks because, chances are, they had never been clipped in his life.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 4, 2009)

:shock: Woah! Poor bun. I bet he found getting around comfortably very difficult.

Did he let you cut them OK?

Jan


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 4, 2009)

Woah, that's horrible  Poor, poor bunny...

I spoke to someone a while ago who knows a woman who runs a bunny boarding place in my area, and she apparently had a bunny in to board, whose dewclaw had overgrown so much it had curved back in and grown into the bone on the paw. 


Poor guy. I hope he feels better after a pedicure...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 4, 2009)

OMG....I hope those nails got clipped! That's the first thing I look at when we get a new bun at the shelter.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 4, 2009)

Whats really annoying - looking at the pics - you can easily see the 'quick' so trimming would have been easier ssd:

Jan


----------



## Boz (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah I clipped his nails and he was pretty good for me! I'm sure he felt so relived!!

Patti, I check nails all the time when they come in. It's not uncommon to see long nails, sadly. However these were really long!

And Jen, that's terrible!!

Jan, I know! I can see dark nails making you worried but these are clear as day!


----------



## Haley (Aug 4, 2009)

Poor bunny. Glad you got them trimmed! Imagine walking on those


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 4, 2009)

Good clipping!!!! Those were very bad.


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 4, 2009)

Poor bun, that must be terribly uncomfortable. 
Thank goodness you were able to get them trimmed! 

:goodjob


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 4, 2009)

Aww, poor baby! I hope that they benefited from a pedicure! I saw one rabbit that was worse-off than this one when I worked at a pet store. Some lady brought in her rabbit to surrender, and the poor thing's nails were all sideways and at least an inch and a half overgrown. The longest nail was close to three inches. It was a dwarf, too.  People suck sometimes.


----------



## bobismyturtle (Aug 5, 2009)

I actually saw someone on yahoo answers the other day, tell someone not to clip a bunnies nails because it would get some disease. Great, people abuse their bunnies enough.


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 5, 2009)

I clip both Prince's and Sweetie's nails once a month. Sweetie's nails are dark and I have to guess where the quick is, but if I can get her under a light then I can see the quick in some of the nails, but it is still hard and still have to guess where the quick is. I always have quick stop nearby just in case I do clip the quick. I have clipped it once but that was at the vet, he was showing me how to clip her nails because they are dark. I have not clipped the quick again since.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 5, 2009)

My last bun and current bun have had an exterior curly nail(s) because of I suspect "neglect" of those parts (both had a rear toe nail curving extremely outward):grumpy:. It's ashame and can be helped with constant clipping of course, but in small doses. It does help very much to keep the nails trimmed, they could get sore hocks if nails aren't kept trimmed properly. This can be quite painful to the bun, an area of fur is lost on the foot and can even become infected. To read more on this check out our thread in the Libaray called Sore Hocks.

Best thing for newer owners and me alike, as I'm leary as well to cutting to close, is to just cut a snipit off each time you trim the nail. They won't get too long that way. You also become more comfortable with doing it. 

So, to edit how to trim nails is to just take a small amount off at a time, not a huge chunk of nail. That way, you know you won't hit the quick either, it has always worked for me. Hope it works for all of you as well.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 5, 2009)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Best thing for newer owners and me alike, as I'm leary as well to cutting to close, is to just cut a snipit off each time you trim the nail. They won't get too long that way. You also become more comfortable with doing it.


That is what I do on bunnies with dark(er) nails. Toby's are dark, but I've had him so long that I know exactly where to go. I just guess, and I never have nipped the quick (unless the little booger decides to wiggle or nip at me). 

When I got Miss Emma from Craigslist, she was in need of a good nail trimming! Her front feet were fine because her old owner was able to clip them while Emma laid on the floor, but the back ones were very overgrown. I wouldn't say they were neglect/abuse length, but they were definitely not trimmed as much as they should have been (which was understandable, because no bunny-burrito could withstand the fury of Miss Emma's flailing around once she was off the ground). I still shudder to think about that. She was just nuts!

Breanna, how is the little bunny doing post-pedicure? Do we get pictures of a happy rabbit to seal the topic with a happy note?


----------



## Boz (Aug 5, 2009)

I hate to say this, but a few days after this guy was surrendered, he passed away unexpectedly. :nerves1 I remember him acting odd when he was on his back for nail clippings but I didn't think too much of it since everything else seemed fine (eating, drink, pooping). I think he had some sort of neurological damage. 

Binky Free ink iris:

Here is a picture though while still in the Bun Burrito after the nail clippings.


----------



## pla725 (Aug 5, 2009)

That is a shame. At least he had some good care in his last days.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 5, 2009)

Aww, I'm sorry to hear that. At least he was able to walk around without those things hanging off of him. Poor little baby. RIP


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh, that's so sad . Poor little guy deserved a chance of being cared for and loved 

Jan


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, I'm so sorry to hear that Boz.

Lord be with you and the lost sweetheart.:rainbow:


----------



## Boz (Aug 6, 2009)

When I found out I felt bad.  Poor boy never got the chance to be loved. But at least now he's pain free. ink iris:


----------



## Nibbles96 (Aug 6, 2009)

Awww, poor bunny.  That's how Nibbles' nails are because our old pet nail clippers broke, but we got new ones and we're just finding a way for him to stay still so we can cut them. We might take him to the vet to get them clipped though(and for a check-up) because it's very hard to see the quick.


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm sure he appreciates the comfort and love you showed him in his last few days. He was able to feel kindness from a human before he passed, that is a beautiful gift. 

Binky Free ray:


----------

